# Buying a new Hymer



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of a Hymer Van. Anyone bought from Peter Hambilton with a trade-in? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I have not heard about Peter Hambilton,so cannot say,however,there is a dealer in Mansfield Woodhouse,who deals only with Hymers,when we were thinking of a Hymer he was very helpfull to us,sorry i cannot remember the name but it will come up on a local search,or another poster will fill in the blanks,good luck.
Jented.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The dealer in Mansfield Woodhouse is Edgehill Motorhomes - that's where we got ours (2nd owner - import from Germany)
http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

They sell other makes too nowadays.

If you want to buy a new Hymer as in first registered, you will have to buy from Hymer UK i.e. Brownhills as they are the only authorised agent.


----------



## skyewanderer (May 24, 2009)

Peter's a sound choice, though I don't think he usually does trade-ins. But definitely worth contacting him - what he doesn't know about Hymers isn't worth knowing!


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*We've just bought a new Hymer Silverline 562 Van*

Hi there,

It wasn't in our plan, but we are awaiting delivery of an ex-demo Hymer Van from Brownhills, Newark. We were happy with our Hymer 544k camp swing, but we would have been harshly served by the LEZ rules next January. We investigated the particulate filter option, but didn't want to go down that route for a variety of reasons.

We part exchanged but found that our 'old' 2000 registered motorhome had plummeted in value.

PM me if you would like to know more.

Susan


----------

